# PSI Seam Ripper Kit



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I need help with assembly of the single blade ripper kit.
The instructions state to cut the wood blank slightly longer that the supplied metal tube, drill, insert tube and then trim length of wood blank so ends are flush with tube insert.
That part I understand. But the end cap doesn't fit inside the metal tube insert. Is it defective or are the instructions wrong? Should the wood blank be longer than the metal tube insert so it would accommodate the end cap?

Does anyone ever use one of these kits?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

There's a little flat piece if flexible metal that acts as a spring that goes in the tube to snug up the ripper.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> There's a little flat piece if flexible metal that acts as a spring that goes in the tube to snug up the ripper.


Yes I know that, not meaning to sound sarcastic. The other end with the clip is what I'm talking about. The od of the tube insert is the same od as the end cap.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Misunderstood. Might have got widened when trimming the barrel? Try a dab of thick CA to keep it in place.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry but I'm must not be making myself clear. I know exactly what I'm talking about, why can't anyone read my mind:laughing:.

Seriously, this is a new kit straight out of the pack. I've never used one before, so I was dry fitting it together to see how things go together. According to their directions, if I'm reading them correctly, the end cap (with the clip) should fit inside the metal tube. It doesn't. Would you just make the blank longer (by approx. 1/4") to receive the tenon (if you will) of the end cap? I was just wondering if anyone else had this problem with PSI's kits.
Thanks


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Sounds to me like the wrong size tube got put in your kit.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Would you just make the blank longer (by approx. 1/4") to receive the tenon (if you will) of the end cap?

Yes. I've not used on of the kits either so I might be wrong, but if I thought it was supposed to fit and it didn't, then I'd make the adjustments needed to make it work.

Just a suggestion for the next time if you could post a picture of what it is you are trying to comunicate it would help out a lot.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

They don't go on easy. They're designed to go in and not come out. They should require a pen press or quick clamp pressure to fit them in.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

*Problem Solved*



BigBull said:


> Just a suggestion for the next time if you could post a picture of what it is you are trying to comunicate it would help out a lot.


Da! Why didn't I think of that.:wallbash:

While I was setting up for a photo, I noticed the end cap does go in a bit further when "Pressed' in. It took some pressure, but i got it half way in. I stopped because it felt like it was mushrooming the tube a little. So when I get it complete, I'll just force it in.

Thanks all.

In my defense, I did say this was all new to me.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> They don't go on easy. They're designed to go in and not come out. They should require a pen press or quick clamp pressure to fit them in.


I didn't see your reply before I typed mine. Thanks for confirming it.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey no worries. Glad you got it figured out. I understand how difficult it can be at times to describe the problem...would be so much easier to just show it at times. Good luck and happy turning.


----------

